# Sears (51.7cc) "Brushwacker" clearing saw/brushcutter...Owner's Manual NEEDED !!!



## wrencher2b (Feb 19, 2005)

*Sears (51.7cc) "Brushwacker" clearing saw/brushcutter...Owner's Manual NEEDED !!!*

Hi all:

I've got this Sears "Brushwacker" *51.7cc* (model: 636.796243) that I really need an owners manual for. Sears no longer has a copy and the nearby Robin dealer,the actual manufacturer, draws a blank. For the last two years, I've been, practically, living at eBay searching for this, without any luck.

I'm starting to think that I'm the only person in this universe that has one of these units.

So, I'm asking you guys...does anyone, here, have any good ideas where I might go to locate this owners manual ???

Many thanks,

Wrencher2b


----------



## Snuffy37 (Jul 7, 2008)

*I have a similar manual*

I was in need of a manual for my 51.7cc weedwhacker. I found you needed 1 also & then realized I did have 1. Mine is 636.796242 not 3 at the end. I didn't do any research to see if yours is similar. If it'll work for you let me know. I'll copy mine, pdf. it and send it off. Robert


----------



## ehendrix (May 12, 2015)

Snuffy37 said:


> I was in need of a manual for my 51.7cc weedwhacker. I found you needed 1 also & then realized I did have 1. Mine is 636.796242 not 3 at the end. I didn't do any research to see if yours is similar. If it'll work for you let me know. I'll copy mine, pdf. it and send it off. Robert


I am searching for a manual for the Brushwacker 636.796242. Do you still have it saved as a PDF? Sears no longer has it available and I can't find it on any of the manual sites.


----------

